# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ziekte van Scheuermann - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Ziekte van Scheuermann*

_Synoniemen van deze ziekten.
Kyphosis juvenilis, Osteochondrosis vertebrae, Osteochondrosis juvenilis dorsi en Chondrose._
Vroeger werd deze ziekte ook wel aangeduid als: "bakkersrug of leerlingenrug" en werd voor het eerst beschreven door de Deense radioloog Scheuermann.
Deze ziekte is een groei- en ontwikkelingsstoornis, die voorkomt tussen het 14e en 17e levensjaar en vaker voorkomt bij jongens als bij meisjes.
Het is een stoornis in de botvorming van de wervel in de groei, met name bij de sluitplaten aan de buikzijde en op het midden van het borstniveau.
Meestal betreft het 4 tot 6 wervels.
Als de botvorming te laat begint, is de drukbelasting te hoog en hierdoor ontstaat er een soort wigvormige groei van de wervels.
De tussenwervelschijven worden ook steeds smaller.
De mate waarin de stoornis zich ontwikkeld, is zeer verschillend.
De ziekte begint sluipend, al voor de puberteit en geeft in het begin weinig klachten.
Hierdoor wordt de ziekte vaak laat ontdekt.
De schoolarts ontdekt een typische houding van de rug, een sterke stugge achterwaartse kromming (bochel) op borsthoogte.
Dan worden steeds meer klachten als vermoeidheid en vage rugpijn zichtbaar.
De oorzaak is nog onbekend.
Eenmaal aangerichte schade is onherstelbaar.
Tijdens de puberteit neemt de stoornis toe en stopt als het skelet volgroeid is.
Als de ziekte van Scheuermann niet wordt behandeld, geeft dit later aanleiding tot rugklachten en pijnen in het borstgedeelte van de rug.
De ziekte kan zich ook openbaren in andere gedeelten van de wervelkolom.
Gebeurt dit in de onderrug dan wordt dit vaak veel later ontdekt omdat de specifieke achterwaartse kromming ontbreekt.
Wel wordt dan de 'flat- back' gezien, een platte stijve onderrug.
De gevolgen op lumbaal niveau zijn slechter dan op borstniveau; ernstige discopathieën, verhoogde kans op een hernia.

*Therapie*
Wordt de ziekte in een vroeg stadium ontdekt dan kunnen strekoefeningen van de borst-wervelkolom gedaan worden.
De maatregelen die een arts neemt, zijn voornamelijk geconcentreerd op het voorkomen van een verdere verslechtering tijdens de groei.
Zware belasting van de rug moet worden vemeden.
Ook sporten als turnen, contactsporten, trampolinespringen en gewichtheffen zijn af te raden.
Het is wel belangrijk dat de juiste sportbeoefening wordt onderhouden, behalve in perioden van pijn.
Als de ziekte tijdig behandeld wordt en een goed trainings- en sportprogramma consequent wordt volgehouden, kan de wervelkolom zijn functie een leven lang vervullen.
Als de afwijking ernstiger wordt kan men behandelen met een brace of corrigerende gipskorsetten.
Ervaring heeft aangetoond dat dit tot een blijvend herstel van de groeistoornis leidt, mits dit 2 jaar wordt volgehouden tesamen met oefentherapie.
Bij zeer ernstige afwijkingen wordt overgegaan tot operatief ingrijpen middels fixatie.


_Bron:www.worldexplorer.be_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Ziekte van Scheuermann*

*Wat is het?*
De ziekte van Scheuermann, ook wel juveniele (jeugdige) kyphose (rugkromming) genoemd, wordt gekenmerkt door een vormafwijking van de borstwervels met een verkromming van de rug als gevolg.
De borstwervels worden hierbij wigvormig waarbij de achterkant een normale hoogte houdt en de voorkant als het ware 'inkrimpt'. Dit begint meestal in de kinderleeftijd en komt bij ongeveer 5% van de mensen voor; bijna even vaak bij meisjes en jongens.
De ziekte kan heel mild zijn en geeft bij sommigen helemaal geen klachten, bij anderen ontstaan er problemen zoals pijn, toenemende kromme rug, klachten van het zenuwstelsel en hart of longproblemen.

*Symptomen*
Heel vaak verloopt de ziekte van Scheuermann zonder klachten en merkt men alleen een houdingsafwijking, met name een toegenomen kyfose. Soms zijn er wel vermoeidheidsverschijnselen en spierstijfheid hoog in de rug, vooral aan het eind van de dag. Bij ernstige vormen van Scheuermann kunnen pijnklachten ontstaan, meestal op de overgang van borst naar lendenwervels. De rugspieren worden dan te veel belast, wat weer vermoeidheidsklachten en houdingsproblemen veroorzaakt.
Zodra de puberteit achter de rug is en daarmee de groei voltooid, is ook de ziekte voorbij en blijven alleen de restafwijkingen over. Het is niet zeker dat mensen die de ziekte van Scheuermann hebben doorgemaakt, op latere leeftijd meer rugklachten krijgen dan andere mensen. De afwijkingen die bij de ziekte van Scheuermann op röntgenfoto’s zichtbaar zijn, blijven gedurende het hele leven bestaan.
Alleen als het heel ernstig is kunnen longproblemen voorkomen. Neurologische klachten komen bijna nooit voor.

*Waardoor kan het komen?*
De oorzaak deze afwijking is nog niet volledig bekend. Scheuermann zelf veronderstelde dat de afwijking werd veroorzaakt door, het spontaan afsterven (necrose), van het gewrichtsuitsteeksel (ringapofyse) van het wervellichaam. Recente studies hebben een sterk verband aangetoond tussen een groeistoornis van de wervelschijven (discusdegeneratie), verminderde afstand tussen de wervelschijven en abnormale plaatsing van de wervellichamen ten op zichte van elkaar. Die zouden kunnen geïdentificeerd worden als Scheuermann - achtige afwijkingen.
Er moet echter wel rekening gehouden worden, dat het boven genoemde oorzaken niet de enige factoren zijn die, deze aandoening tot gevolg hebben. De vervorming ter hoogte van de overgang tussen de borst - en lendewervelkolom (thoracolumbale vorm van de ziekte van Scheuermann) komt bijvoorbeeld meer voor bij sporters dan in de normale populatie, wat op een verband tussen sportieve belasting en het letsel kan duiden. Deze specifieke vorm van de aandoening geeft ook meer rugklachten dan de klassieke (mid - thoracale vorm) ter hoogte van het midden van de rug. 

*Hoe wordt het vastgesteld?*
Op een röntgenfoto (zijaanzicht) van de wervelkolom zijn de afwijkingen goed te zien, ook een CT of MRI-scan worden soms gedaan om meer informatie te krijgen.

*Wat kunt u eraan doen als deze aandoening zich toch voordoet?*
In de acute periode van de ziekte is het van belang om te staken met activiteiten waarbij u frequent een kromming in de rug moet maken, zoals hockey en roeien. Evenals gevechtsporten, zoals judo en worstelen, dienen vermeden te worden. Daarentegen is zwemmen (borstzwemmen/schoolslag aan te bevelen, dit werkt immers de kromming in de rug tegen. Mits het op de juiste wijze uitgevoerd wordt. 

*Wat kan helpen?*
* Ontstekingsremmende pijnstillers kunnen worden gebruikt om pijn tegen te gaan.
* Soms wordt ook oefentherapie of fysiotherapie voorgeschreven. Onder begeleiding probeert de patiënt een betere houding te ontwikkelen en de spieren zo sterk mogelijk te maken.
* Soms kan een hulpmiddel zoals een brace of gipskorset nodig zijn om de rug in een betere stand te krijgen.
* Een operatie aan de rug kan overwogen worden. Hierbij worden de wervels vastgezet om de kromming te verminderen.

*Wie kan helpen?*
Iemand met de ziekte van Scheuermann zal door de huisarts doorverwezen worden naar een orthopeed die aan de hand van röntgenfoto's en de ernst van de pijnklachten een behandeling opstelt die erop gericht is de houding en conditie te verbeteren. Verder kunnen een oefentherapeut en een fysiotherapeut betrokken zijn bij de behandeling.

*Behandeling*
De behandeling voor tieners met een kyfose bestaat in de eerste instantie uit het dragen van een korset. Elk patiënt bepaalt wel samen met de behandelend orthopedisch chirurg of een korset in zijn/haar geval invloed op het natuurlijke beloop zal hebben. De behandeling met een korset is relatief intensief en is tegenwoordig minder geaccepteerd dan 10-20 jaar geleden. Voor de rest kan er gekozen worden voor oefentherapie onder begeleiding van een fysiotherapeut. Door middel van oefentherapie kan de afwijking niet verminderen maar het kan wel helpen de houding te verbeteren. Een enkele keer is chirurgisch ingrijpen nodig om ernstige misvormingen te verhelpen. Bij sommige typen kyfose wordt een operatie gecombineerd met medicijnen.

*De behandeling van de fysiotherapeut*
De behandeling van de fysiotherapeut bestaat uit verbeteren van de houding en versterken van de rompspieren d.m.v. oefentherapie.
Hierbij richt de fysiotherapeut zich op het rekken van de borstspieren (m.Pectorales Minor en major) en voorzichtig doorbewegen van de borstwervels (thorcale wervelkolom). Verder richt de fysiotherapeut zich op het versterken van de rugstrekkers op de hoogte van de borstwervels (thorcaal) en de spieren die de schouderbladen naar elkaar toetrekken (de scapula-adductoren).

*Ermee leven*
Het kan over het algemeen geen kwaad om met deze aandoening aan het werk en in beweging te blijven. Bepaalde werkzaamheden kunnen echter moeilijk zijn. Het is over het algemeen gunstiger om naar het werk te blijven gaan en het werk aan te passen.
Iemand die zich niet ziek meldt, kan wel een afspraak maken met de bedrijfsarts of de bedrijfsverpleegkundige om de problemen op het werk te bespreken. Misschien is het mogelijk om met kleine aanpassingen aan het werk te blijven. Informatie over het open spreekuur kunt u krijgen bij de arbodienst van uw werk.
De bedrijfsarts en de huisarts kunnen informatie uitwisselen om de begeleiding optimaal op elkaar af te stemmen, maar nooit zonder toestemming van de patiënt. Tegenwoordig is het wettelijk geregeld dat zowel de werkgever als de werknemer zich moeten inzetten voor hervatting van werk ('Wet Verbetering Poortwachter').
Bronnen: Orthopedie prof. dr. J.A.N. Verhaar, prof. dr. A.J. van der Linden 

_(Bron: werkendlichaam.nl en fysiotherapie-enschede.nl)_

----------

